# A, B, and C Cubes



## Carson (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone explain the differences between the type A, B, and C DIY cubes?


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 3, 2008)

a is really good 
b is alright but not the best
c is better than B, but not as good as A

i guess its just the plastic or something (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 3, 2008)

Type A's are the best for speedcubing. B's are the worse, the plastic is not all that good and the cores tend to make them pop a lot. C's are better than B's not as good as A's.

I just got a Transparent cube (Type B) and the pieces scratch against each other a lot, making it not so good for speedcubing. I even replaced the screws and core of the Type B to Type A and it's better, but not as great. 

Conclusion: Type A will be your best friend.

Edit: There's also a sticky that compares different cubes. You should check that.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 5, 2008)

A best
C second Best
B worst


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 9, 2008)

Why is B worse than C?

A
C
B

Doesn't seem normal. (I know it's like this, just asking why.)


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 9, 2008)

yea... that's bothered me too
can some1 explain?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 9, 2008)

Has to do with the core im sure.


----------



## Sean Adamson (Aug 10, 2008)

What's a type F cube. Ive heard of them but don't know what they are. I don't know what type D cubes are either.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 10, 2008)

Sean Adamson said:


> What's a type F cube. Ive heard of them but don't know what they are. I don't know what type D cubes are either.


You might want to use the search function

*Type F DIY*:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4546&highlight=Type
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833&highlight=Type
http://www.cube4you.com/385_New-Type-Black-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f).html

*Type D DIY:*
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3800
http://www.cube4you.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=33&gtype=


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 10, 2008)

please...use....that.....searchbar


----------



## cube (Jun 29, 2011)

The world record holder uses a rubik's core with type B cubies....


----------



## ianography (Jun 29, 2011)

cube said:


> The world record holder uses a rubik's core with type B cubies....


 
That's from 2 or 3 years ago when Erik Akkersdijk held the record with 7.08. Now the record is 5.66 held by Feliks Zemdegs, set with the ZhanChi


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 29, 2011)

He got frozen in time, thats why he bumpd.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

cube said:


> The world record holder uses a rubik's core with type B cubies....


 
Way2bump with inaccurate info.


----------

